# Question for those that take Celebrex



## BBWBecky (Jul 30, 2011)

I have been taken celebrex for a little over a week now and my weight went from 240 to 245.2 lbs....being a BBW I'm not really complaining...but diabetes runs in my family I don't want to get it..
I was wondering if anyone else on here has experienced the same as I have..


----------



## imfree (Jul 30, 2011)

I was on Celebrex for a few years and had no issues. If I remember right, there is a stomach bleeding or similar digestive system bleeding issue, in rare cases, associated with Celebrex use.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi, Becky. Celebrex can cause edema (swelling in your tissues). Have you noticed that your legs are more swollen? If you push your thumb against your shin bone, does it leave a dent? If so, you have some swelling going on. 

It's something to mention to your doctor. It may or may not be related to the medication, but knowing the medication can cause edema, that's one easy way to see if you're holding fluid (that and weighing yourself).

Hope this helps.


----------

